
In Africa, Money not necessary for mobile banking - danw
http://gigaom.com/2007/05/27/in-africa-money-not-necessary-for-mobile-banking/
======
danteembermage
Make a somewhat effusive statement, that's really ingenious; a hard currency
for the new millenium, portable, divisible, and universally accepted.

Of course you've traded the brutal master of the despot's printing press for
the harsh mistress of Moore's law, but the second at least is somewhat
predictable.

------
Tichy
I don't quite understand: how do they trade the airtime? I don't think in
Europe there is a way for a phone user to transfer his airtime to someone
else? I can see how they could trade the prepaid cards, but how does the
mobile banking work?

